# User Name an Html übergeben



## sir0n (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo.. 

ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag per Java den User Namen auszulesen und in einer Html Seite auszugeben.. aber es will einfach nicht klappen... 

also ich bin im moment hier: 


```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
String user = System.getProperty("user.name"); 
document.write ("'+ user+ '");
</script>
```

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.. hab schon 30 verschiedene Suchbegriffe bei Google reingekloppt aber nie was passendes gefunden.. 

danke schonmal für euere Hilfe..


----------



## faetzminator (28. Mai 2010)

Du schreibst gerade *JavaScript* und versuchst darin *Java*-Code zu verwenden. Mit JavaScript kann man keine Usernames auslesen.


----------



## maki (28. Mai 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## sir0n (28. Mai 2010)

wow das ging ja schnell.. ok dann hab ich da bei meiner suche wohl alles durcheinander gewürfelt.. 

also geht das nur per applet oder auch ohne ?


----------



## faetzminator (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn dein User einen Browser verwendet, welcher per Javascript Userinfos zur Verfügung stellt, kannst du dies natürlich auslesen. Ich kenne allerdings keinen 
Mit einem Applet geht's grundsätzlich.


----------



## Spitfire777 (28. Mai 2010)

Was willst du denn genau machen? Wo kommt denn der "Username" her? Aus einer Datenbank?

// Edit: Zu langsam und den Code überlesen *schäm*


----------



## sir0n (28. Mai 2010)

Sooo.. sry erstmal das ich den Mist mit dem Javascript gemacht habe 

so am besten ich erklär euch das mal.. vllt erstmal zu mir.. ich hab n bisschen Flash Actionscript, wenig Java, wenig Javascript  und n paar Html Kenntnisse... 

und damit muss ich jetz was basteln.. und zwar:


erst eine kleine Präsentation (dachte ich an Flash) 


dann ein kleines Quiz, wobei das nicht so ernst gesehen wird (dachte ich wieder an Flash)


und dann soll ein Pdf oder Word Dokument angezeigt werden.. oder ein Text würde auch reichen und darunter ein Absenden Button, mit diesem Button sendet der User seine Kenntnisnahme per E-Mail an ein Postfach (dachte ich an Javascript und Html) 

So und in jeder E-Mail sollte der Name des Users stehen, und das vom System geholt, weil eine Manuelle Eingabe leicht auszutricksen ist.

Und das ganze soll dann auf nem Sharepoint Server verteilt werden

Vielleicht versteht ihr mich jetzt besser


----------

